# L352 has spooled ( Release Note Discussion )



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

My 622 received software version L352 at about 2:15 this morning.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

leemathre said:


> My 622 received software version L352 at about 2:15 this morning. Moderator please correct thread title.


Does anyone know what's different, new or improved????


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Does the ViP622 need a power cord reboot after the software update? I know it is necessary with the 921 and the 811.



leemathre said:


> I did not do a power cord reboot and the 622 is working fine. I have had a 921 for over two years and had many software upgrades. I have never done a power-cord reboot after an upgrade. It was never necessary.


Respective to my last sentence above, I should have worded this, "I know it is suggested" with the 921 and the 811.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

boylehome said:


> Does the ViP622 need a power cord reboot after the software update? I know it is necessary with the 921 and the 811.


I did not do a power cord reboot and the 622 is working fine. I have had a 921 for over two years and had many software upgrades. I have never done a power-cord reboot after an upgrade. It was never necessary.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine had not updated last night. A few minutes before 9am, I changed the update time to 9am and the machine took the download right at 9am.
Nothing changed I could see.
No power cord reset, and I also never reset my 921, or any receiver after software updates.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Wow! That is three software updates in the last two weeks. 

I hope that it fixes the sound pops that I have been hearing on some channels.


----------



## monoparadox (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not sure whether the update had anything to do with it, but my 129 signal is definitely stronger today.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

monoparadox said:


> I'm not sure whether the update had anything to do with it, but my 129 signal is definitely stronger today.


They probably changed the scale on the guage to make everyone feel better about 129's signal.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Mikey
Too funny, but who knows, could be true. lol


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Conspiracy theories are always good ... for a laugh.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Standard maintenance release with some audio fixes.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The software release notes are available here. There are several items.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

monoparadox said:


> I'm not sure whether the update had anything to do with it, but my 129 signal is definitely stronger today.


My signal strength is no better or worse than it's been for a while. It's also in line with my other receivers so I don't think there is anything software related going on, within the receiver(s).


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

With 352, I'm finding that when I watch a recorded event and do a 30 sec skip ahead, I'll frequently lose audio after the skip ahead. Seems to happen when I do a number of frequent skip aheads (to get through the commercials). Often have to stop and restart the recording or do another skip ahead to get sound back.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Strange sound sync observation. I recorded Thursday night's KNBC (Los Angeles) Olympic HD broadcast via OTA on my 942. Also recorded it on the 622 via the LA HD locals from 129. Sound was way out of sync on the 622 (from 129 sat), but in good sync on the 942 (via OTA). So, it would seem it's not a source problem, but a problem with either the 622 or Dish's transmission of the HD broadcast.

Tonight I'll record the KNBC Olympic HD show on the 622 both OTA and from 129 and see how the sound compares.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I wonder when they are going to fix the audio "ticks" on the TV1 rca outs


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

My TV1 audio "ticks" were gone after the first night but are present on TV2.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Strange sound sync observation. I recorded Thursday night's KNBC (Los Angeles) Olympic HD broadcast via OTA on my 942. Also recorded it on the 622 via the LA HD locals from 129. Sound was way out of sync on the 622 (from 129 sat), but in good sync on the 942 (via OTA). So, it would seem it's not a source problem, but a problem with either the 622 or Dish's transmission of the HD broadcast.
> 
> Tonight I'll record the KNBC Olympic HD show on the 622 both OTA and from 129 and see how the sound compares.


Last Tues-Thurs. I had major audio sync problems with American Idol from FOX-HD via satellite (no OTA)on my 622. It didn't happen with other channels and didn't seem to be a source problem since it worked fine (in SD, of course) on my 942.

After L352 spooled the early indication is that the audio sync problems with FOX-HD on the 622 may have been solved. A two hour recording of "24" last night has no audio sync problems. Fingers crossed that L352 corrected the sync problems from L351 (although this is not specifically mentioned in the release notes that Allen posted here.)

Anyone else noticing an improvement in recorded audio sync with L352? (My problems were limited to FOX HD).


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, I haven't had any audio lip sync problems so far since L352. I had also experienced some jittery video prior to L352 that usually preceded the audio problems and they are gone now too. 

I still do not have guide data available for two of my OTA channels, WCBS-DT and WWOR-DT (UPN) both out of NY. This is especially annoying as WCBS was working for the longest time on my 942 and was taken away by a subsequent software upgrade and because the WWOR-DT channel worked fine under L350, but taken away on L351.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm still getting the audio ticks on the TV1 RCA outs with L352


----------

